
Show HN: A visual programming language for automating API integration tests - fernandohur
http://apibot.co
======
fernandohur
I have to confess its not turing complete (yet) so technically I shouldn't go
around calling it a programming language.

The project is still in its early stages, so expect some hiccups. All feedback
is greatly appreciated :)

